
Miami Police Used Clearview AI Facial Recognition in Protester's Arrest - amrrs
https://www.nbcmiami.com/investigations/miami-police-used-facial-recognition-technology-in-protesters-arrest/2278848/
======
amrrs
NYPD too [https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21373316/nypd-facial-
reco...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21373316/nypd-facial-recognition-
black-lives-matter-activist-derrick-ingram)

